# Race Car



## Hosken Racing (Sep 8, 2005)

Thought I would be so bold as to come and see what you lot are all up to.
Thanks to the TTOC for your support with getting the race car up and running. 2nd and 3rd place at our first race this year plus best prepared car was very satisfying.
Unfortunately we couldnt make the Brands Hatch race due to technical issues. Sorry to those who were going to bring along their support.
We will be busy over the winter preparing for next season. We welcome all your support. I will try and keep you posted on dates etc. The easiest way to find out how we are progressing is to visit our website www.hosken-racing.co.uk.
stay safe on the roads and come to a track with us if you want some real fun! :twisted:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We'll be covering Mark's progress in absoluTTe. The first of these articles will be in absoluTTe 8 due to hit doormats next week. We'll be posting them from Monday...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Wooo Hoooo


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Roll on Monday


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hosken Racing said:


> Thought I would be so bold as to come and see what you lot are all up to.
> Thanks to the TTOC for your support with getting the race car up and running. 2nd and 3rd place at our first race this year plus best prepared car was very satisfying.
> Unfortunately we couldnt make the Brands Hatch race due to technical issues. Sorry to those who were going to bring along their support.
> We will be busy over the winter preparing for next season. We welcome all your support. I will try and keep you posted on dates etc. The easiest way to find out how we are progressing is to visit our website www.hosken-racing.co.uk.
> stay safe on the roads and come to a track with us if you want some real fun! :twisted:


Nice to see you on here Mark, I look forward to you feeding our hunger and interest in your success. Cannot wait for your next update 8)


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Superb!!!!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nice to see the TTOC logo on the back of the car 8)

Moley


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

It's scary how standard this race car sounds. Surely there's some road TTs that could give it a run for it's money (with slicks etc.)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> It's scary how standard this race car sounds. Surely there's some road TTs that could give it a run for it's money (with slicks etc.)


I think (having read and edited the first part of the article for A8), that while the power isn't massive, Mark has adopted the Colin Chapman approach and lightened the car as much as possible.

The combination, obviously, pushes the bhp/tonne figure upwards and improves the handling and response a lot more than simply power gains alone.


----------



## Hosken Racing (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the positive replies.
Being a racer I have to bite on the challenge to a race. :twisted: 
Although i must say there are some fantastic Audi TT's out that that you lot have built. 
I wouldn't stand a chance against any of them including a standard road car, cos i would get shaken to bits on the road and in my job as a firefighter its not the right place for a challenge.
Our race car is featured on the front cover of Track and Race Car magazine this month. They want to do a story next year pitching my race car against a standard TT around Bruntingthorpe proving ground. I hope this will answer your question and not result in me red faced  
If we manage to secure sponsorship for next season there are several mods that we need to add to the cars spec to challenge for the championship. The competition is seriously hot with the likes of a Ford Focus V8 with 600 bhp and an ex Escort World Rally Car converted for the track with 500bhp and carbon fibre everything.
Please enjoy reading about the car in Absolutte 8, Audi driver (Nov 05issue), Track and Race Car (Dec 05 issue) and at www.hosken-racing.co.uk .
Maybe we can have a play at a track day next year :idea: 
I will be taking people out for rides in the race car at trackdays next year. Its a way of raising money to race and great fun. The race team is non profit making so we do it just for fun-although its very expensive :!:


----------

